# Going stale?



## caradactyl (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys,
I've been feeding my hog a mixture of dry foods that includes a ginormous bag of chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light. I've had this bag open for around 7 months and for the past month or so she has tended to eat around the chicken soup stuff and favor other kibble. At first I thought it was some sort of phase as my hog is extremely picky and its hard to get the little diva not to turn up her nose at anything. Now, though, I'm considering that the bag might have become stale. The expiration date is Feb 2013 so I'm not really sure.

Since you guys are also probably forced to buy big cat sized bags of food for your hogs, I wanted to ask you. How long do you keep a bag before throwing it out?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Most bags only last a maximum of 6 months and that's with keeping portions in the freezer. Once the bag is opened, it will start going stale, regardless of expiration. 

My bags only last 2 months or so cause I share it with my 2 cats.


----------



## caradactyl (Mar 18, 2012)

I got fresh food and the hog is now pleased, so for those of you reading this in the future, don't forget to change out old food regardless of expiration date.


----------

